# Accommodation in Johannesburg



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi all ,

I am coming on critical skills visa from India to look for a job.
I will book a hotel initially for few days and then look for accommodation.
Please advise on a decent hotel and and a suitable location to look for further stay.
Any advise will be really helpful,since this is the first time coming to this beautiful country.
Thanks


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

Hotels might be expensive, I'd book a hostel (private room) or airbnb before you leave for SA. I'd advise you to thoroughly read reviews from Agoda, Booking.com and Hostel.com before you commit to booking.


----------



## ndblogger (Apr 15, 2019)

*Recommendation | Timbu*

If you are looking for reliable recommendation platform, I'd suggest you check timbu.com


----------



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your responses.
I have booked using Airbnb for few nights.
Now , i need some assistance/suggestions to search for long term stay, in order for me to search for jobs.
Please advise on location (in Joberg) and websites .
I have been looking on Gumtree and Olx so far.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You need to register your profile on the following sites:

www.pnet.co.za
Home Page | CareerWeb
www.careerjunction.co.za

You create a profile and upload cv. Then apply for jobs everyday. 
Normally it takes 2 weeks before you start getting calls. Then another 2 weeks of starting attending interviews. Then 2 months to actually land your first job. Ofcoz you can get a job in the first week of later that 2 months but the average time is 2 months.


----------

